# Love bomb after spouse get pr!!!



## Zyrber (Feb 3, 2021)

I married last 2015, getting my partner from overseas. The first 2 years seems OK, I financially support the living and study. But after that study and working I notice all we all agreed, discuss and plans become stress to my relationship, sharing of relationship expenses, even the attitude starting to be rude, and devalued, or holding the finances, I try to understand because of love and financial support, and hope it will be last forever. 

After 1 year it PR grant, my partner became worst to me. Starting to hurt me and cheat with someone and file the separation to move out the house. It's like a LOVE BOMB!!!

My question after PR grant, can you still complain to IMMI?

Appreciate your comments, please help me!!!


----------



## Cannon (Oct 10, 2020)

What complaints??you can't complain about relationships to immigration, meanwhile now that the PR has been granted, there is nothing can be done ,


----------



## Cannon (Oct 10, 2020)

If you were sponsored for an offshore partner visa (sc. 309/100) or an onshore partner visa (sc. 820/801) and the relationship has broken down before you have been granted permanent residence, you must immediately notify the office handling the application that the relationship with your partner has ended.

Unless you are eligible for another visa you will most likely not be able to remain in Australia. There are some limited circumstances where you can still be granted permanent residence, even if the relationship has ended, for example if there are children from the relationship or if domestic violence has occurred.

The sponsor must also immediately notify the department that the relationship has broken down, or if he/she decides to withdraw his/her support for his/her partner before their application is finalised. Once you have notified DIAC, there is no more you can do. It is up to DIAC to decide if your former partner can remain in Australia or not.

If the break-up happens after your partner has obtained permanent residence there is no requirement to involve DIAC. It is basically just a civil matter between you and your ex-partner.You cannot have your former partner's visa cancelled; you cannot have them removed from Australia.


----------

